# Why is it some movies still are not being released on BluRay?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why is it that some new release movies still are not being released on BluRay? Its frustrating when you go to the store to get a movie that has good reviews and its not available on BluRay case in point the new movie "the boy in the striped pajamas" has gotten great reviews.
What is up with that?


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

It's the money of course. Blu ray is a limited market right now and it's expensive
to make copies compared to the abandoned HD DVD format which was less costly 
for distributors. Fortunately all new movies are mastered in high definition so they 
have the elements available for a future blu ray release when or if market conditions 
warrant it. Also, the HD masters bump down to standard definition very nicely.
And if you have a good upscaler they the bump up nicely too. Unless you're projecting
the DVD on a large screen with a DLP, I'm not sure the average consumer sees
much of a difference on their monitor.


----------

